# Turnips at 635 (CLOSED FOR NOW) :)



## jandrusco (Apr 15, 2020)

Hi! My island is buying turnips for 635.
I ask for 2x99K bells, 2 golden nuggets or any cool DYI recipes.

See the details at the below link for the DoDo code: 





__





						Turnip Exchange - Your Animal Crossing Dodo Code Queue
					






					turnip.exchange
				




thanks


----------



## callie14x (Apr 15, 2020)

can I visit  I only have 2x 99K


----------



## jandrusco (Apr 15, 2020)

callie14x said:


> can I visit  I only have 2x 99K


sure


----------



## simple0 (Apr 15, 2020)

Can I visit, I can give 2 gold nuggets


----------



## PotooBird (Apr 15, 2020)

I'll tip 2x99k, is that fine?


----------



## jandrusco (Apr 15, 2020)

simple0 said:


> Can I visit, I can give 2 gold nuggets


yes 


PotooBird said:


> I'll tip 2x99k, is that fine?


sure


----------



## Therhodian (Apr 15, 2020)

Can I come I pay after I sold! (Could I come twice then I am done with all my turnips


----------



## jandrusco (Apr 15, 2020)

Therhodian said:


> Can I come I pay after I sold! (Could I come twice then I am done with all my turnips


yes


----------



## kiketasu (Apr 15, 2020)

joined ty ^^


----------



## Therhodian (Apr 15, 2020)

Thanks a lot I will be comming twice then sorry for inconvenience


----------



## epona (Apr 15, 2020)

queuing! i have 2 gold nuggets for ya xx


----------



## simple0 (Apr 15, 2020)

Queuing xx


----------



## edrinaline (Apr 15, 2020)

hi! my name’s edrin! i was just on your island! i’d love to come back if your turnip prices go back c:


----------



## jandrusco (Apr 15, 2020)

Sorry! I had to restart, is open again


----------



## Schlobbo (Apr 15, 2020)

Hi there,

I'd love to drop by as well; just joined the queue. I'll leave the tip after the sale, if it's ok.

Thanks for doing this!


----------



## jandrusco (Apr 15, 2020)

Schlobbo said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I'd love to drop by as well; just joined the queue. I'll leave the tip after the sale, if it's ok.
> 
> Thanks for doing this!


Sure! No problem


----------



## Saphi (Apr 15, 2020)

Can I come please?
Sorry, I don't see de link haha
thanks!


----------



## Stelline (Apr 15, 2020)

I queued as well! Is it ok if I also tip afterwards ;u;


----------



## jandrusco (Apr 15, 2020)

yesssss, everybody is welcome, everybody needs those coinz!!!!


----------



## epona (Apr 15, 2020)

tysm!!! mama gonna build herself a new bridge


----------



## jandrusco (Apr 15, 2020)

epona said:


> tysm!!! mama gonna build herself a new bridge


yas queen!!!!!!!!!!!!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 15, 2020

This is open again!


----------



## Sakuranbo (Apr 15, 2020)

Can I join in please? I can tip with diy recipes, what are you looking for ?


----------



## jandrusco (Apr 15, 2020)

Sakuranbo said:


> Can I join in please? I can tip with diy recipes, what are you looking for ?


yessss anything you think its cool


----------



## starlite (Apr 15, 2020)

Hi, thanks for this, I've joined the queue! I'd like to come twice, if that's okay (I'll make sure to re-join the queue), do I need to tip both times?  I don't mind, just want to make sure I do the right thing!!


----------



## jandrusco (Apr 15, 2020)

starlite said:


> Hi, thanks for this, I've joined the queue! I'd like to come twice, if that's okay (I'll make sure to re-join the queue), do I need to tip both times?  I don't mind, just want to make sure I do the right thing!!



Yes!! I just locked the queue, if you are in you can join! Please tip with every trip


----------



## starlite (Apr 15, 2020)

jandrusco said:


> Yes!! I just locked the queue, if you are in you can join! Please tip with every trip



Perfect, thanks a lot!


----------



## Bulbamander (Apr 15, 2020)

Hi when you reopen do you mind liking this post ? I'd love to come if that's okay! Ofc I will tip, I have a couple of extra cool DIY's too.


----------



## DeityLink286 (Apr 15, 2020)

Was mid flight and now dodo code isnt working?


----------



## jandrusco (Apr 15, 2020)

DeityLink286 said:


> Was mid flight and now dodo code isnt working?


There was a connection error, i updated the dodo code, sending it to you by dm!


----------



## poutysprout (Apr 15, 2020)

I had to give up my spot. Will you be reopening?


----------



## jandrusco (Apr 15, 2020)

poutysprout said:


> I had to give up my spot. Will you be reopening?


maybe in a few hours, ill let you know if so


----------

